
Facebook auto-generates videos celebrating extremist images - tareqak
https://apnews.com/f97c24dab4f34bd0b48b36f2988952a4
======
dvtrn
_It wasn’t produced by extremists; it was created by Facebook. In a clever bit
of self-promotion, the social media giant takes a year of a user’s content and
auto-generates a celebratory video. In this case, the user called himself
“Abdel-Rahim Moussa, the Caliphate.”_

See, this sort of "do it for you" activity is what I-personally-talk about
when I talk about how I'd probably appreciate and use social media more if we
went back to the Myspace style of social media platforms.

i.e. I get to interact with the people I add/follow on _my_ terms. No
notifications telling me to go like what someone posted, no trending tickers
trying to get me to care about what everyone else cares about, no 'feeds' full
of inferences and deductions about what I might "like". No posts injected in
front of my eyeballs based on the RNG value multiplied by the square-root of
how many times I hovered over an Amazon ad for a pair of Nike running shows
last tuesday...no automated videos that scan my profile and remind me "hey,
member when you posted this? Wanna look at it again?"

In fact, how's LiveJournal these days? I might unironically go back to
LiveJournal and try taking as many people kicking and screaming with me.

(that last bit you should take with a superfluous, sardonic pinch of salt and
sarcasm).

~~~
ParameterOne
__i.e. I get to interact with the people I add /follow on my terms __

Workinig on it ;-)

------
ianmf
I don’t understand why people react shockingly towards this kind of news. Not
all blocking algorithms work flawlessly. Learn from the mistake, fix, done. I
don’t understand why the news try to make it sound like FB is promoting or
neglecting this kind of incidents.

